# صلب المسيح و قيامته



## ابن الخضراء (4 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم

*منذ مدة أبحث و أدرس في نقاط الاختلاف بين الاسلام و المسيحية و استنتجت نقطة مهمة جدا لو فهمناها أو أثبتنا  بالدليل صحتها , ستكون برهانا للبشرية كلها حول الدين الحق.

لن أتكلم عن نبوة المسيح أو أولوهيته, الأمر أهم من ذلك بكثير. في الاسلام, سبدنا عيسى نبي لم يصلب أو يقتل, لكن رفعه الله.
في المسيحية, يسوع هو الله المتجسد, عذب,صلب, قتل ثم قام ثم رفع...كل هذا ليتم الفداء

الاخيلاف هنا في الصلب. أنا كمسلم, قرأت الانجيل و قبله القرآن, سألت نفسي سؤالا لم أجد له أي جواب. لو لم يقتل المسيح بالصلب و لم يقم , فمن هو هذا الذي صلب و قام? من هذا الذي شاهده أتباعه و هو يرتفع للسماء? هل هذا شبيهه هل رفع الشبيه?  قصة غامضة!!!

اذن, لو قدمتم دليلا على قيامة المسيح بعد صلبه و رفعه بعد ذلك تكونون قد قدمتم حجة غير قابلة للنقاش لكل العالم...و في صورة العكس, أترك لكم القرار
أتمنى أن ألقى تجاوبا و أدلة موثوقة لأن الموضوع حسب رأيي مهم جدا, شكرا


ملاحظة لم أتمكن من طرح هذا الموضوع في قسم الحوار الاسلامي, فلا يمكنني انشاء مواضيع هناك, لذلك نشرته هنا*:fun_lol:​


----------



## Critic (4 مايو 2011)

*



لو قدمتم دليلا على قيامة المسيح بعد صلبه و رفعه

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ما هو نوع الدليل الذى تريده غير شهادة تلاميذه و رسله و اشخاص اخرين كالمجدلية و تلميذى عمواس ؟!*


----------



## ابن الخضراء (4 مايو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *ما هو نوع الدليل الذى تريده غير شهادة تلاميذه و رسله و اشخاص اخرين كالمجدلية و تلميذى عمواس ؟!*


ان كان هذا دليلك, بلغة الرياضيات القصة %50 صحيحة و %50 خاطئة......الملخص حجة ضعيفة:a82:
لو أراد شخص أن يعتنق المسيحية و سألك نفس السؤال...هل هذا جوابك!!!...هل سيقتنع!!!!


----------



## Critic (4 مايو 2011)

> ان كان هذا دليلك, بلغة الرياضيات القصة %50 صحيحة و %50 خاطئة......الملخص حجة ضعيفة:a82:


*حسنا عليك ان تخبرنى على اى اساس حكمت ان الادلة ضعيفة ؟*
*او ليست كل الادلة فى الحدود فى القرآن مبنية على شهادة الشهود فكيف تقول ان تلك ادلة ضعيفة ..انت تطعن فى مشرع كتابك ايضا او تكيل بمكيالين لانك ترفض الحق*



> لو أراد شخص أن يعتنق المسيحية و سألك نفس السؤال...هل هذا جوابك!!!...هل سيقتنع!!!!


*عليك ان تخبرنى يا فاضل ما هو نوع الادلة القوية فى نظرك ؟*
*دستورنا و كل ايماننا موجود فى كتابنا المقدس*
*فهل تريدنى ان استشهد بكتب الفيزياء كى يقتنع عند الاجابة ام ماذا ؟*

*ارجو التحلى بالمنطقية يا فاضل*


----------



## ابن الخضراء (4 مايو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *حسنا عليك ان تخبرنى على اى اساس حكمت ان الادلة ضعيفة ؟*
> *او ليست كل الادلة فى الحدود فى القرآن مبنية على شهادة الشهود فكيف تقول ان تلك ادلة ضعيفة ..انت تطعن فى مشرع كتابك ايضا او تكيل بمكيالين لانك ترفض الحق*
> 
> *عليك ان تخبرنى يا فاضل ما هو نوع الادلة القوية فى نظرك ؟*
> ...


لا دخل لكتابي بالموضوع :dance:

طرحت الموضوع لأني متأكد ان قصة الصلب و القيامة تمثل أكبر شبهة على الدين المسيحي. أنت تعلم أن كل المسلمين مؤمنين أن ما تم ذكره من صلب للمسيح و موته ثم قيامته تحريف في تحريف. اخترعه بولس الذي سمي بمنشئ الدين المسيحي.
ارجو المعذرة, لم أقصد المساس بعقيدتكم التي احترمها كثيرا و التي اعتنقتها لمدة 24 ساعة ثم تراجعت..أعجبتني عدة أشياء عند قرائتي الانجيل لكن بحكم نقص الادلة و البراهين الكافية حول عدة مسائل المءدية للايمان الحقيقي, جعلتني مترددا و أطرح الاسئلة.
في نهاية الأمر, وجدت في موضوع الصلب و القيامة ما أبحث عنه, اما أن تكون قد حصلت فعلا أو تكون كذبة.
هذا للتوضيح حتى لا يتم اتهامي بالاستفزاز  لانه ليس من اخلاقي ان امس من عقيدة غيري.
أرجو أن تكون قد فهمت أخي الفاضل أني أبحث عن حقيقة من وراء موضوعي.
في انتظار من تتوفر لديه اي معلومة صحيحة..شكرا


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 مايو 2011)

ابن الخضراء قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> *منذ مدة أبحث و أدرس في نقاط الاختلاف بين الاسلام و المسيحية و استنتجت نقطة مهمة جدا لو فهمناها أو أثبتنا  بالدليل صحتها , ستكون برهانا للبشرية كلها حول الدين الحق.
> 
> ...



*دليلنا هو الإنجيل​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 مايو 2011)

*

سفر أعمال الرسل

الأصحاح 1 

1. اَلْكَلاَمُ الأَوَّلُ أَنْشَأْتُهُ يَا ثَاوُفِيلُسُ عَنْ جَمِيعِ مَا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يَفْعَلُهُ وَيُعَلِّمُ بِهِ
2. إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي ارْتَفَعَ فِيهِ بَعْدَ مَا أَوْصَى بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ الرُّسُلَ الَّذِينَ اخْتَارَهُمْ.
3. اَلَّذِينَ أَرَاهُمْ أَيْضاً نَفْسَهُ حَيّاً بِبَرَاهِينَ كَثِيرَةٍ بَعْدَ مَا تَأَلَّمَ وَهُوَ يَظْهَرُ لَهُمْ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْماً وَيَتَكَلَّمُ عَنِ الْأُمُورِ الْمُخْتَصَّةِ بِمَلَكُوتِ اللهِ.
4. وَفِيمَا هُوَ مُجْتَمِعٌ مَعَهُمْ أَوْصَاهُمْ أَنْ لاَ يَبْرَحُوا مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ بَلْ يَنْتَظِرُوا «مَوْعِدَ الآبِ الَّذِي سَمِعْتُمُوهُ مِنِّي
5. لأَنَّ يُوحَنَّا عَمَّدَ بِالْمَاءِ وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَسَتَتَعَمَّدُونَ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ لَيْسَ بَعْدَ هَذِهِ الأَيَّامِ بِكَثِيرٍ».
6. أَمَّا هُمُ الْمُجْتَمِعُونَ فَسَأَلُوهُ: «يَا رَبُّ هَلْ فِي هَذَا الْوَقْتِ تَرُدُّ الْمُلْكَ إِلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ؟»
7. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «لَيْسَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَعْرِفُوا الأَزْمِنَةَ وَالأَوْقَاتَ الَّتِي جَعَلَهَا الآبُ فِي سُلْطَانِهِ
8. لَكِنَّكُمْ سَتَنَالُونَ قُوَّةً مَتَى حَلَّ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَكُونُونَ لِي شُهُوداً فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَفِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَالسَّامِرَةِ وَإِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ».
9. وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا ارْتَفَعَ وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ وَأَخَذَتْهُ سَحَابَةٌ عَنْ أَعْيُنِهِمْ.
10. وَفِيمَا كَانُوا يَشْخَصُونَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ مُنْطَلِقٌ إِذَا رَجُلاَنِ قَدْ وَقَفَا بِهِمْ بِلِبَاسٍ أَبْيَضَ
11. وَقَالاَ: «أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الْجَلِيلِيُّونَ مَا بَالُكُمْ وَاقِفِينَ تَنْظُرُونَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ؟ إِنَّ يَسُوعَ هَذَا الَّذِي ارْتَفَعَ عَنْكُمْ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ سَيَأْتِي هَكَذَا كَمَا رَأَيْتُمُوهُ مُنْطَلِقاً إِلَى السَّمَاءِ».
12. حِينَئِذٍ رَجَعُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ مِنَ الْجَبَلِ الَّذِي يُدْعَى جَبَلَ الزَّيْتُونِ الَّذِي هُوَ بِالْقُرْبِ مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ عَلَى سَفَرِ سَبْتٍ.
13. وَلَمَّا دَخَلُوا صَعِدُوا إِلَى الْعِلِّيَّةِ الَّتِي كَانُوا يُقِيمُونَ فِيهَا: بُطْرُسُ وَيَعْقُوبُ وَيُوحَنَّا وَأَنْدَرَاوُسُ وَفِيلُبُّسُ وَتُومَا وَبَرْثُولَمَاوُسُ وَمَتَّى وَيَعْقُوبُ بْنُ حَلْفَى وَسِمْعَانُ الْغَيُورُ وَيَهُوذَا بْنُ يَعْقُوبَ.
14. هَؤُلاَءِ كُلُّهُمْ كَانُوا يُواظِبُونَ بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ عَلَى الصَّلاَةِ وَالطِّلْبَةِ مَعَ النِّسَاءِ وَمَرْيَمَ أُمِّ يَسُوعَ وَمَعَ إِخْوَتِهِ.
15. وَفِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ قَامَ بُطْرُسُ فِي وَسَطِ التَّلاَمِيذِ وَكَانَ عِدَّةُ أَسْمَاءٍ مَعاً نَحْوَ مِئَةٍ وَعِشْرِينَ. فَقَالَ:
16. «أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الإِخْوَةُ كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتِمَّ هَذَا الْمَكْتُوبُ الَّذِي سَبَقَ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ فَقَالَهُ بِفَمِ دَاوُدَ عَنْ يَهُوذَا الَّذِي صَارَ دَلِيلاً لِلَّذِينَ قَبَضُوا عَلَى يَسُوعَ
17. إِذْ كَانَ مَعْدُوداً بَيْنَنَا وَصَارَ لَهُ نَصِيبٌ فِي هَذِهِ الْخِدْمَةِ.
18. فَإِنَّ هَذَا اقْتَنَى حَقْلاً مِنْ أُجْرَةِ الظُّلْمِ وَإِذْ سَقَطَ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ انْشَقَّ مِنَ الْوَسَطِ فَانْسَكَبَتْ أَحْشَاؤُهُ كُلُّهَا.
19. وَصَارَ ذَلِكَ مَعْلُوماً عِنْدَ جَمِيعِ سُكَّانِ أُورُشَلِيمَ حَتَّى دُعِيَ ذَلِكَ الْحَقْلُ فِي لُغَتِهِمْ «حَقْلَ دَمَا» (أَيْ: حَقْلَ دَمٍ).
20. لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي سِفْرِ الْمَزَامِيرِ: لِتَصِرْ دَارُهُ خَرَاباً وَلاَ يَكُنْ فِيهَا سَاكِنٌ وَلْيَأْخُذْ وَظِيفَتَهُ آَخَرُ.
21. فَيَنْبَغِي أَنَّ الرِّجَالَ الَّذِينَ اجْتَمَعُوا مَعَنَا كُلَّ الزَّمَانِ الَّذِي فِيهِ دَخَلَ إِلَيْنَا الرَّبُّ يَسُوعُ وَخَرَجَ
22. مُنْذُ مَعْمُودِيَّةِ يُوحَنَّا إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي ارْتَفَعَ فِيهِ عَنَّا يَصِيرُ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ شَاهِداً مَعَنَا بِقِيَامَتِهِ».
23. فَأَقَامُوا اثْنَيْنِ: يُوسُفَ الَّذِي يُدْعَى بَارْسَابَا الْمُلَقَّبَ يُوسْتُسَ وَمَتِّيَاسَ.
24. وَصَلَّوْا قَائِلِينَ: «أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ الْعَارِفُ قُلُوبَ الْجَمِيعِ عَيِّنْ أَنْتَ مِنْ هَذَيْنِ الاِثْنَيْنِ أَيّاً اخْتَرْتَهُ
25. لِيَأْخُذَ قُرْعَةَ هَذِهِ الْخِدْمَةِ وَالرِّسَالَةِ الَّتِي تَعَدَّاهَا يَهُوذَا لِيَذْهَبَ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ».
26. ثُمَّ أَلْقَوْا قُرْعَتَهُمْ فَوَقَعَتِ الْقُرْعَةُ عَلَى مَتِّيَاسَ فَحُسِبَ مَعَ الأَحَدَ عَشَرَ رَسُولاً *


----------



## Twin (4 مايو 2011)

> لا دخل لكتابي بالموضوع :dance:



*أذاً فلماذا المقارنة في السؤال *​


> طرحت الموضوع لأني متأكد ان قصة الصلب و القيامة تمثل أكبر شبهة على الدين المسيحي.


*لا تعتبر شبه سوي لدي المسلمين فقط*​


> أنت تعلم أن كل المسلمين مؤمنين أن ما تم ذكره من صلب للمسيح و موته ثم قيامته تحريف في تحريف. اخترعه بولس الذي سمي بمنشئ الدين المسيحي.


*لا والنبي ....علي أساس أنكم أثبتم هذا التحريف .... كلام مرسل لا وجود له سوي في العقول الخاوية*​


> ارجو المعذرة, لم أقصد المساس بعقيدتكم التي احترمها كثيرا و التي اعتنقتها لمدة 24 ساعة ثم تراجعت..


*لحقت فيهم أنك تتغدي *​


> أعجبتني عدة أشياء عند قرائتي الانجيل لكن بحكم نقص الادلة و البراهين الكافية حول عدة مسائل المءدية للايمان الحقيقي, جعلتني مترددا و أطرح الاسئلة


.
*نقص الأدلة المادية ...... والنبي أنت عسل*​


> في نهاية الأمر, وجدت في موضوع الصلب و القيامة ما أبحث عنه, اما أن تكون قد حصلت فعلا أو تكون كذبة.


​*يا خسارة مليارات الناس بل بلايين من الناس علي مر 2000 عام تقريباً أمنوا بكذبة*​


> هذا للتوضيح حتى لا يتم اتهامي بالاستفزاز لانه ليس من اخلاقي ان امس من عقيدة غيري.



​​*أعتقد هذا فعلاً .... واضح*​ 
*كنتم مع البرنامج الأسبوعي ساعة لقلبك*​​


----------



## Twin (4 مايو 2011)

*أخ أبن خضرا ..... راجع هذا الموضوع في القسم الأسلامي *وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ‏​


----------



## apostle.paul (4 مايو 2011)

*استاذى الفاضل ابن الخضراء 
هل تعرف ملامح المسيح التاريخى من خلال القران؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
المسيح تاريخيا صلب فهل لديك دليل تاريخى ينافى ذلك 
قبل ان نتحدث عن قيامة المخلص 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (4 مايو 2011)

*عزيزى ابن الخضراء اختصارا للموضوع 
ركز معى ارجوك 
المسيح التاريخى صلب بالفعل ومات بالفعل وكل الادلة التاريخية تؤكد هذة الحقيقة المطلقة ان يسوع مات بعيدا عن الشهادة الانجيلية التى تعتبر ايضا دليل تاريخى موثق مع اختلاف وضع يسوع المصلوب فى صورة المخلص لكن الاتفاق ان يسوع صلب ومات ولا يقول عكس ذلك سوى المعاتيه الىل طفسوا راسهم فى الرمل واعتقدوا بهبل اديان العرب 
هل قام المسيح حقا؟؟ام ان هناك نظريات اخرى
هناك نظريات وضعت زى نظرية الاغماء ونظرية الموت الظاهرى والمؤامرة
لكن العلماء وضعوا ثلاث اسباب تقول ان يسوع قام حقا 
1-ان قبر يسوع كان معروفا للاسرائليين جميعا والكل يعرف ان يسوع بالفعل قبر 
2-الاتفاق على ان قبر يسوع فارغ ولا يوجد فيه جسد يسوع 
3-تحول التلاميذ المفاجئ من بعد ان ظلوا مرعوبين من اليهود فى العلية بعد صلب يسوع خرجوا يكرزوا باسم المسيح فى كل المسكونة وفى وسط الاسرائليين انفسهم ولا يوجد اى تفسير لتحول التلاميذ وانتشار الكرازة فى كل المسكونة فى القرن الاول الميلادى وباكتساح سوى انهم تاكدوا من قيامة المخلص ورؤاوا يسوع القائم  


*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 مايو 2011)

يا عزيزى ، أنت تقول كلاماً بدون أن تفهم معناه

تقول دليلاً ، فيقول الإخوة لك أن شهادة تلاميذه لقيامته ، والتى بلغت بهم لحد التضحية بحياتهم ، فى سبيل هذه الشهادة ، هو أبلغ دليل وأعظم شهادة

فتقول : بل إنى أريد إثباتاً رياضياً !!!!

يا عزيزى ، أنت تهرج


----------



## Desert Rose (5 مايو 2011)

*الادلة التاريخية والقبر الفارغ وشهادة المؤرخين موجودة 
لكن الاهم من هذا كله هو تأثير القيامة 
هل تعلم ماذا حدث للتلاميذ بعد قيامة السيد ؟
جاهروا بأيمانهم وبشروا كل المسكونة 
هل تعلم لماذا ؟ بسبب ايمانهم ورجائهم فى القيامة 
هل يمكن ان يموت انسان فى سبيل كذبة ؟
يعنى هل يمكن لتلاميذ المسيح ان يألفوا قصة قيامة المسيح ثم يموتوا ويعذبوا فى سيبل كذبة هم انفسهم الفوها ؟
اخ ابن الخضراء لولا القيامة لايوجد اى فائدة من الصلب اساسا 
لو لم يقو المسيح من الموت قاهرا اوجاع الموت والهاوية سنكون مثلما قال بولس نحن بعد فى خطايانا 
اى لا رجاء لنا 
*


----------



## veron (5 مايو 2011)

ابن الخضراء قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> *منذ مدة أبحث و أدرس في نقاط الاختلاف بين الاسلام و المسيحية و استنتجت نقطة مهمة جدا لو فهمناها أو أثبتنا  بالدليل صحتها , ستكون برهانا للبشرية كلها حول الدين الحق.
> 
> ...


ممكن اسال حضرتك سؤال ما الدليل علي ان الذي صلب هو شبيه المسيح وما الدليل علي ان الذي رفع الي السماء طبقا للروايه القرانيه هو المسيح


----------



## ابن الخضراء (5 مايو 2011)

veron قال:


> ممكن اسال حضرتك سؤال ما الدليل علي ان الذي صلب هو شبيه المسيح وما الدليل علي ان الذي رفع الي السماء طبقا للروايه القرانيه هو المسيح


 
*بكل صراحة و أمانة هذا الموضوع حيرني, منذ صغري كنت أسمع عن رفع السيد المسيح و بتحريف الانجيل الخخخخ*
*لكن بعدقرائتي الانجيل فهمت عدة اشياء لم اكن اعلمها, حتى قصة الشبيه لم استوعبها, دائما أتسائل, لو لم يكن المسيح قد صلب و أخذ مكانه شخص آخر فهذا ممكن’ لكن الغير مفهوم, من أخذ مكانه, من قام من الأموات (جوهر الايمان المسيحي) من بقي 40 يوما مع تلاميذه ثم شاهدوه يرتفع للسماء و ذهبو بعدها الى الامم مبشرين به و بوصاياه*
*كل هذا أفكر فيه, لذلك طرحت السؤال لمزيد الفهم*
*لي سؤال بالمناسبة, بعد قيام المسيح و بقائه معهم 40 يوما صنع فيها معجزات منها ما لم يكتب, أين اليهود هنا, الم يلاحظو وجوده,الا توجد ردة فعل و محاولة قتله خاصة انهم سمعوه حين قال ساقوم بعد 3 ايام...فمن الطبيعي حين يجدون القبر فارغا, سيقلبون الدنبا و ما فيها للعثور عليه..فهل يوجد تفسير لهذه النقطة من فضلكم*
*اعذروني لكثرة اسالتي, اعرف اني ادقق كثيرا في الامور لكن دائما انتظر ردودكم بصدر رحب *


----------



## bob (5 مايو 2011)

ابن الخضراء قال:


> *بكل صراحة و أمانة هذا الموضوع حيرني, منذ صغري كنت أسمع عن رفع السيد المسيح و بتحريف الانجيل الخخخخ*





ابن الخضراء قال:


> *لكن بعدقرائتي الانجيل فهمت عدة اشياء لم اكن اعلمها, حتى قصة الشبيه لم استوعبها, دائما أتسائل, لو لم يكن المسيح قد صلب و أخذ مكانه شخص آخر فهذا ممكن’ لكن الغير مفهوم, من أخذ مكانه, من قام من الأموات (جوهر الايمان المسيحي) من بقي 40 يوما مع تلاميذه ثم شاهدوه يرتفع للسماء و ذهبو بعدها الى الامم مبشرين به و بوصاياه*
> *كل هذا أفكر فيه, لذلك طرحت السؤال لمزيد الفهم*





ابن الخضراء قال:


> *و اتمني تكون الفكرة وصلت *
> *لي سؤال بالمناسبة, بعد قيام المسيح و بقائه معهم 40 يوما صنع فيها معجزات منها ما لم يكتب, أين اليهود هنا, الم يلاحظو وجوده,الا توجد ردة فعل و محاولة قتله خاصة انهم سمعوه حين قال ساقوم بعد 3 ايام...فمن الطبيعي حين يجدون القبر فارغا, سيقلبون الدنبا و ما فيها للعثور عليه..فهل يوجد تفسير لهذه النقطة من فضلكم*
> *اعذروني لكثرة اسالتي, اعرف اني ادقق كثيرا في الامور لكن دائما انتظر ردودكم بصدر رحب *





*يا حبيبي ما هما لو كانوا صدقوا انه حيقوم بعد 3 ايام كانوا صدقوه لما قال انه هو الله*
*و لو قالوا انه هو قام من الاموات و اخذوا يبحثون عنه و القبر فارغ يبقي هما بيثبتوا كده كل كلامه انه كان صادق و انه حقا كان الله لانه الوحيد الذي لا يغلبه الموت*
*رجاء بلاش الكتابة بهذا اللون لانه متعب للعين*


----------



## fredyyy (5 مايو 2011)

ابن الخضراء قال:


> *منذ مدة أبحث و أدرس في نقاط الاختلاف بين الاسلام و المسيحية *





*لا مجال للمقارنة *





ابن الخضراء قال:


> *ستكون برهانا للبشرية كلها حول الدين الحق.* ​


 
*والبشرية كلها *

*عَلِمَت أن نوال الحياة بموت المسيح *

*وقامت من الموت بالخطية بقيامة المسيح *





ابن الخضراء قال:


> *في الاسلام, سبدنا عيسى نبي لم يصلب أو يقتل, لكن رفعه الله.* ​


 
*كذبة قديمة ... ليس لها ما يوثقها *





ابن الخضراء قال:


> *في المسيحية, يسوع هو الله المتجسد, عذب,صلب, قتل ثم قام ثم رفع...كل هذا ليتم الفداء*​




*شكرًا لهذة العبارة الصادقة *

*العذاب ... لتكره الخطية ... كما كرهت العذاب *

*الصلب ... هو لإعلان دينونة الله لكل من يحمل الخطية *

*القتل ... لإعلان حكم الله النهائي والذي لا رجعة فيه على الخطية *

*القيامة ... إعلان النصرة على الموت ... وهذيمة إبليس من كان له سلطان الموت *

*الرفع ... الصعود* بلغة الكتاب* أحقية المسيح كإنسان بدخول السماء ليسمح لمن آمنوا به بدخولها *


*هذه الخمس نقاط هي أساس المسيحية ... وبدونها ... لا قيمة لما تسميه الديانة المسيحية *

*المسيحية في المسيح هي ..... عطاء ..... ولا تطالب بأعمال ..... تدخل بها إلى الله *

*لكن لأن المؤمن المسيحي له حياة ... لذا يُثمر بأعمال صالحة نتيجة لحياة الله فيه *

*الملخَّص :*
*كان يجب أن المسيح يموت ... لنأخذ نحن حياته ... فنحيا لله لا لأنفسنا *
*وهذا ما لا تجده في كل المعتقدات الانسانية *

*الطبيعة ... خليقة الله ُتعلمنا *
*كما تموت حبة القمح لتعيش بموتها *

*كان يجب أن المسيح يموت لنحيا بموته حياة أبدية *


.


​​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (5 مايو 2011)

أولا : ما نوع الدليل المطلوب
ثانيا : على أي اساس حكمت بضعف الادلة اذا كان كلهم شهود عيان؟
ثالثا : الانجيل يتكلم عن يسوع و القرآن يتكلم عن عيسى .. فلا تخلط الامور
رابعا : ممكن تلقى نظرة على هذه المواضيع و ربنا يفتح بصيرتك

هل صلب المسيح تاريخياً؟؟؟
 الوثائق التاريخية عن صلب المسيح
صلب المسيح و قيامته
 هل هناك دليل تاريخى على حدوث ظلمة على الأرض أثناء صلب السيد المسيح
 صلب السيد المسيح بالدلائل والبراهين
[دراسة] تاريخ الصلب - اليوم والشهر والسنة


----------

